# Mira's new clip



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

This is my first ever full grooming job on Mira, or any type of dog that is (I did do her face and feet before). She is 22 weeks old today. She was looking pretty shaggy on the body and a little pudgy, so I very bravely attempted to do a lamb clip. I could've taken her to the groomer, but I thought it'd I'd give it a shot since I have all the tools. "If I mess up, it'll grow back" is what I kept telling myself.

here is the before and after:

BEFORE


AFTER


I think I did a decent job considering it's my first time! Plus, I think she feels a lot better in this Florida heat. She's coming along rather nicely


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You did REALLY good for your first try!!! Wow! She looks great!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks like you just put your groomer out of a job! Nicely done!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Very impressive, I hope my first try goes just the same !


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Great job, Mithy! Looks very professional. What a cutie she is!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

You did really well, nice job!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Well done wish I could do half as well, and I have groomer mine before, but not that nice


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, Mithy!! :adore:


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind words! You gave me the encouragement to decide that I will be her permanent groomer from now on. Once I get some professional tools that is, I used a really cheap clipper with plastic attachments and a regular hair dryer; it took forever.

I am a painter and artist, I think that is why I did a decent job grooming her  Poodles are like a base for a sculpture, and practice makes perfect. Here are some more shots of her enjoying a lake on our walk. She has a long leash on as I anticipated the zoomies, which she did have lol


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Very nice job and she is growing up to be a cutie!! What a lovely area for her to run and play in! Enjoy the puppy time, they grow up so quickly! But still act like a puppy, Stella will be 2 next month and she still zooms all over!


----------



## mullyman (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow!! Fantastic job. Nothing to be ashamed of there. Do you do house calls.....to Japan?? :biggrin:
MULLY


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

*Artistic grooming*

I just posted pix of my first grooming job! It must be a great day for firsts. You did a wonderful job! I'm still struggling with the face. Billy is a 5 lb tpoo, and my clippers are way too big for the face except for the sides under the ears, and my scissoring needs practice. I think I need one of those really small clippers. BTW, I, too, am an artist type- retired art teacher and struggling oil painter. You might be right about the sculpture thing!


----------

